
What the hell happened with Bitcoin this weekend? - tadasv
http://chrismaddern.com/what-the-hell-happened-to-cyrpto-this-weekend/
======
al2o3cr
I had a similar question, "What the hell happened to my CPU fan?" right after
loading this page. Turns out it was the embedded CryptoNight miner!

Sleazy AF to not disclose this in the page someplace, Chris Maddern.

~~~
chrism123
Whoops! This is Chris -- I added it while playing around a month or so ago and
totally forgot about it. Removed with apologies.

